# Does Recovery EQ worK?



## sisbarbo (Dec 14, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing, I'll be watching your post for responses as well.


----------



## mlkuhn12 (Jan 7, 2012)

I tried Recovery EQ for 2 months and didn't see any results, maybe I didn't give it enough time? Also my horse was kinda of a tough case. It seems to be a good supplement that has helped a lot of other horses. Whenever I want reviews on supplement I check out the reviews on SmartPak, there's normally a lot of good information there.


----------



## Horse lover77 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks! What types of problems does your horse have? Why did you want to try the Recovery EQ? 

My horse has skin problems (he's an all black QH with very thin skin!). I saw there was benefits for skin problems (skin dermatitis, rain rot etc - he isn't in a pasture w/ mud etc its a very nice place.) and in addition to helping his stiffness I thought I would give it a try.

Thanks for the info - I will check out Smart Pak.


----------



## mlkuhn12 (Jan 7, 2012)

My horse was a mess, ha. He had lymes 3 times and he was never really the same after the first time he had lyme(he was treated with doxycycline all 3 times, didn't make much of a difference). He had a mystery lameness which the vets diagnosed as navicular. Because the farriers thought it was navicular they were trying all sorts of things with his feet, and at that point his feet were in super bad shape. Also he was living in a stall and wearing blankets. Which I think were all contributing to his lameness. So it was then I tried the Recovery EQ and saw no results, but he had a lot of issues going on at the time so I think that it's not really a totally fair review for Recovery EQ. We kinda tried recovery EQ hoping it would be like a miracle supplement.

Not sure if this is useful, my horse use to get a lot of rain rot ( He now lives outside 24/7 and has a nice shed but chooses not to use it in rain and snow, he also doesn't wear blankets any longer) I used EQyss Micro-Tek spray and that would help. I've recently put him on Apple Cider Vinegar and flax seed to help with his stiffness, which has helped him for that but also now that I think of it, he hasn't had any ran rot since he's been on both. And we've certain had some serious rain and snow since I started both. In my experience, apple cider vinegar is helpful with skin conditions, I take it and I give it to my dog for that reason and I've seen a difference in myself and my dog. So that might be something you could consider.


----------



## Horse lover77 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks - How old is your horse? I was told rain rot is common in horses up to 6 yrs in age. They build up immunity after awhile. Also good idea about getting himoutside - this should help w/ many things. Also blanketing can cause rain rot. You have to disinfect everything with betadine so that rain rot stops reoccurring. 

I might consider the apple cider vinegar...thanks! My horse is picky so who knows if he will eat it!

My horse also has very very dry skin - so I have him on soy oil (which is vegetable oil). It does help as I notice when I take him off of it.

Sorry tohear your horse has lymes!


----------



## sisbarbo (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry for the delay in response, havent been here for a while. My horse is coming 8 years old. He sustained a shoulder injury last September (almost 6 months ago) and he still hasnt fully recovered. I've tried vet / chiropractors, stretching, excercise, rest....anti inflammatory supplements.... I'm just kind of at my whits end with this injury. 

He can play fine out in the field, and is fine at most of his gaits except the trot. It is easier for him to canter. My arena is small so I try not to push too hard because the curves seem to be hardest for him (injured shoulder on the inside) however...when I free lunge him and even on a long line, he can trot the arena. When I get on....forget it. 

So I thought maybe a joint supplement of some sort would help. I looked on Smart Pak and thought maybe the Recovery EQ or The Smart Pak Rehab which has everything from MSM, yucca, and glucosamine in it might help.


----------

